# Freelancing in Dubai



## Mariposa03 (Sep 20, 2017)

Hello to all,
I'm a freelancer translator working for various agencies around the world. My husband might be offered a job position in Dubai, so things like accommodation should be covered. As far as I know, his employer might also cover health insurance for me (is it right?)
But I would like to continue my freelancing job and I have a question - how should I do it? Do I have to report it somewhere? Register somewhere? Can I open a bank account for myself?
I would appreciate your help  Thank you!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Mariposa03 said:


> Hello to all,
> I'm a freelancer translator working for various agencies around the world. My husband might be offered a job position in Dubai, so things like accommodation should be covered. As far as I know, his employer might also cover health insurance for me (is it right?)
> But I would like to continue my freelancing job and I have a question - how should I do it? Do I have to report it somewhere? Register somewhere? Can I open a bank account for myself?
> I would appreciate your help  Thank you!


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
The most "legal" way to work as a freelancer in Dubai is to open your own company in one of the numerous free zones in the UAE.
Many of these offer freelancer company setups - so not too expensive and they are easy to setup.
These also enable you to remain under your husbands sponsorship for visa and health insurance.
Once you open the company and get your documents - you can easily open your own bank account here.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mariposa03 (Sep 20, 2017)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to the forum.
> The most "legal" way to work as a freelancer in Dubai is to open your own company in one of the numerous free zones in the UAE.
> Many of these offer freelancer company setups - so not too expensive and they are easy to setup.
> ...


Thank you for a quick reply!
Are there any time limitations on when I should start this company? I mean, how soon after arrival should I do it?
Are there any other ways? You say it is the most "legal" so I assume there are other ways, too?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Mariposa03 said:


> Thank you for a quick reply!
> Are there any time limitations on when I should start this company? I mean, how soon after arrival should I do it?
> Are there any other ways? You say it is the most "legal" so I assume there are other ways, too?


Hi,
You can setup the company as soon as you arrive for some of the freezones.
Maybe some people don't register a company here and just quietly freelance!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Mariposa03 said:


> Thank you for a quick reply!
> Are there any time limitations on when I should start this company? I mean, how soon after arrival should I do it?
> Are there any other ways? You say it is the most "legal" so I assume there are other ways, too?


If you are providing services outside the UAE in your personal capacity, and getting payments, since there is no tax there would be no requirement to set up a company. 

If you are providing services to companies within the UAE, it would be best to set up a company as Steve suggested.


----------



## Mariposa03 (Sep 20, 2017)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> You can setup the company as soon as you arrive for some of the freezones.
> Maybe some people don't register a company here and just quietly freelance!
> Cheers
> Steve


Is it not illegal to work without a company?



rsinner said:


> If you are providing services outside the UAE in your personal capacity, and getting payments, since there is no tax there would be no requirement to set up a company.


Thank you!
So in this case the only problem would be currency conversion - because it wouldn't be probably possible to open a bank account without a company (?).



rsinner said:


> If you are providing services to companies within the UAE, it would be best to set up a company as Steve suggested.


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Mariposa03 said:


> Thank you!
> So in this case the only problem would be currency conversion - because it wouldn't be probably possible to open a bank account without a company (?).


If you are a resident here (which you will be, as your husband will sponsor you ), you can always open a bank account in your own name. You can also open joint bank accounts along with your husband. Also a number of banks allow you to open bank accounts in various currencies too.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Mariposa03 said:


> As far as I know, his employer might also cover health insurance for me (is it right?)


A number of employers do provide health insurance for the employees as well as sponsored dependents of the employee. (+bear the visa costs, provide flights home etc).


----------



## LarryDSO (Sep 20, 2017)

Hello,
I would definitely recommend getting a license (with a free trade zone). Here’s is why :

-	Even though you do not service any client based in the UAE, you would still be physically working in the UAE without a license, which, as it has been mentioned above, is illegal.
-	The agencies you’re working for require you to produce invoices. If those agencies are based in the EU, for instance, they need you to put certain information so the invoices are valid for tax and VAT purposes (cost deduction, VAT refund, reverse charge mechanism, etc.) on their side, among which a (VAT or tax) reference number. Having no tax and no VAT – at least not before next year and even then you won’t have to have one if you make less than 365k AED per year –, you are most likely to have to use your license number.

Let me know if you need more detailed info.

Hope it helps!


----------



## Mariposa03 (Sep 20, 2017)

rsinner said:


> If you are a resident here (which you will be, as your husband will sponsor you ), you can always open a bank account in your own name. You can also open joint bank accounts along with your husband. Also a number of banks allow you to open bank accounts in various currencies too.





rsinner said:


> A number of employers do provide health insurance for the employees as well as sponsored dependents of the employee. (+bear the visa costs, provide flights home etc).


Thanks for info!



LarryDSO said:


> Hello,
> I would definitely recommend getting a license (with a free trade zone). Here’s is why :


Do you know how much such a license might cost?



LarryDSO said:


> -	Even though you do not service any client based in the UAE, you would still be physically working in the UAE without a license, which, as it has been mentioned above, is illegal.
> -	The agencies you’re working for require you to produce invoices. If those agencies are based in the EU, for instance, they need you to put certain information so the invoices are valid for tax and VAT purposes (cost deduction, VAT refund, reverse charge mechanism, etc.) on their side, among which a (VAT or tax) reference number. Having no tax and no VAT – at least not before next year and even then you won’t have to have one if you make less than 365k AED per year –, you are most likely to have to use your license number.
> 
> Let me know if you need more detailed info.
> ...


Thank you! And yes, when I need more details, I will ask about them, now, I'm trying to get some general information how it might look like 
And I won't be definitely earning more than 365k AED   So if don't, do I still need a license?


----------



## LarryDSO (Sep 20, 2017)

Mariposa03 said:


> Do you know how much such a license might cost?


The price of a a license varies from one FTZ to another. I think UAQ FTZ has one starting around 17k AED a year with a visa and at 13,5k a year without a visa, which could be what you need if you're already under your husband's sponsorship. But they just register you in their business center, you won't get an office or even a flex desk. Media City also has a freelancer license. It's more expensive (26-28k I think), but you get a flex desk.




Mariposa03 said:


> And I won't be definitely earning more than 365k AED So if don't, do I still need a license?


Unfortunately, the fact that you don't have to have a VAT number because you're making less than 365k a year does not mean you can just come and work legally. As said previously, you are technically not allowed to work as a freelancer without a license.


----------



## Mariposa03 (Sep 20, 2017)

LarryDSO said:


> The price of a a license varies from one FTZ to another. I think UAQ FTZ has one starting around 17k AED a year with a visa and at 13,5k a year without a visa, which could be what you need if you're already under your husband's sponsorship. But they just register you in their business center, you won't get an office or even a flex desk. Media City also has a freelancer license. It's more expensive (26-28k I think), but you get a flex desk.


Thanks for info!
That's quite a lot of money for me 
So it seems it might be better if I don't work at all  Or if I spend some time in Poland - according to the Polish tax law if I stay 6 months in Poland/6 months abroad I can still pay Polish taxes.
Anyway, I would have to calculate everything to see what is better for me.



LarryDSO said:


> Unfortunately, the fact that you don't have to have a VAT number because you're making less than 365k a year does not mean you can just come and work legally. As said previously, you are technically not allowed to work as a freelancer without a license.


Sure, I understand, thank you!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Why don't you join the UAE Freelancers group on facebook. Lots of people can give you advice there.


----------

